
The Global Fertility Crisis - jseliger
https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2020/01/27/the-global-fertility-crisis/
======
rekabis
How is this an issue? The carrying capacity of the planet, excepting mass-
implemented, ultra-high-tech, ultra-compact vertical farming that hasn’t been
invented yet, is just 2 billion at 1st world levels of living. If we permit
enough wild spaces to allow for a healthy planetary ecosystem, it could be
forced to be as low as 500 million.

Frankly speaking, humanity _needs_ a good culling, sooner rather than later.
And it will happen within the next three decades or so if we continue
implementing “business as usual” with respect to climate change and resource
consumption.

